# 22-250's



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Brands, scopes, anything ya'll love about em. I'm thinking about dabbin in center fires again. Pics are more than welcome. Range?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ruger Model 77V bull barrel. Had it since the 80's. Probably haven't put more than a 150 rounds through it if that many.

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I shot an old Rem 788 for a bunch of years. It as my varmint preference for a long time. Great gun if ya can find a used one in good shape.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a Savage Axis that shoots real well, you can grab one last I looked for $300 bucks.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I shot an old Rem 788 for a bunch of years. It as my varmint preference for a long time. Great gun if ya can find a used one in good shape.


That is one reason I haven't put more rounds through my Ruger .22-250. I have killed a truckload of coyotes over the years with my Remington Model 788 in .222 that I have had for about 35 years. The Ruger is such a beautiful rifle I won't drag it around through the brush or have it bounce around in the truck. My little 788 has been just about everywhere with me and still as accurate and reliable as the day I bought it. Out of all the rifles I own, my daughter, after putting 3 rounds in the 10 ring at 100 yds, not long ago told me " when you die, I want this rifle". I got all choked up from her sentimental request. (sniff, sniff)

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> " when you die, I want"
> 
> :hunter:


Always a wonderful thing to hear from your child.......lol


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine is a Savage model12 smooth shooter and very accurate. only thing is i wish it had a detachable mag and a spring assit on the ejector. if you dont jack the spent shell out very fast it just flips and stays in the chamber area. other than that i love the gun do not regret it a bit. trigger is like a hair pin. i have a Nikon Monarch 4X16X50 scope on it


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the same attachment to my 788, bar-d. I got a Howa 1500 in .243 a few years back and love it too. I let my nephew borrow the 788.... He returned it in less than stellar condition so I have some work to do on it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The .22-250 is inherently accurate. Get one that fits the bill for your intended purpose but make sure to save enough money for quality glass to make it sing.

I bought a Remington model 700 BDL from a friend that needed some cash. I added a Jewel trigger and Leupold Vari III in 6.5x20. It's so accurate, I'd put it up against anything. But it's too dang pretty and stays home a lot. Wish I had a beater.


----------



## Nickb (Nov 3, 2013)

My neighbor is 80 years old, he has 3 22-250's. Two Kimbers and a model 700. His model 700 is his favorite. None of them have a trigger more than 16 ounces. He shoots anywhere from 20-40 rounds 4-6 times a week. Every time I drive past his house and he is outside I wind up talking to him for a half hour or so, usually starts off with him complaining about prices and supply of reloading components. He shows me new targets he shot and usually a piece of pistol brass that he shot with the 22-250. He mostly shoots varmints in orchards. He goes out and shoots, then heads back home to reload. He said he loads them a little on the light side, start pushing 4000fps and the accuracy suffers.

Enough with my rambling, if you want a flat shooting 22 cal I don't think you can go wrong with a 22-250.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Rem 788 w/ 3-9 x 32 weaver scope. only problem is front sling stud broke loose. Super accurate to this day.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a remmy 700 bdl 22-250. Has a hogue aluminum bed stock. It was my favorite rifle untill i aquired my dads 25-06 sendero. The 22-250 hasnt met a yote that didnt hit the ground if I did my part. Even blasted a couple of mid morning raccoons with it last season. Cant go wrong with the round if you ask me

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

I love my 22-250. Remington 700 VLS, vortex optics. Shooting 50 grain vmax right close to 4150 FPS. Shoot lights out, I sight it right on at 150 yards and dont worry about holding to much different from 50-300 yard with out a ton of difference. Flat shooting accurate round. One of my favorite predator rounds.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

glenway said:


> The .22-250 is inherently accurate. Get one that fits the bill for your intended purpose but make sure to save enough money for quality glass to make it sing.
> 
> I bought a Remington model 700 BDL from a friend that needed some cash. I added a Jewel trigger and Leupold Vari III in 6.5x20. It's so accurate, I'd put it up against anything. But it's too dang pretty and stays home a lot. Wish I had a beater.


Mine is the same way, I wrapped it in that camo tape that is like vet wrap not duct tape. It helps keep it pretty and makes it camo for field trips


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm most definitely going to get one now. What scopes would ya'll recommend? NightForce?


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

I won't knock night force, but I when I spend big buck like that on a scope it is a ziess or a huskemaw. That is just my opinion. In a much more budget friendly area I go all vortex. The viper is a great scope for the price and a warranty I think is the best out there. I have 4 vortex scopes 3 vipers and a crossfire. The crossfire is even a great scope..


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Im Nikon or Leupold all the way. Personally i like the BDC reticle from Nikon


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Thompson center predator. 1 in 12 twist. 4x12 Redfield scope.

52 gr Berger over Varget.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Almost everything in the arsenal has a leupold on it. Cant beat a lifetime guarantee. Although im not sure if other companies do the same. Have a redfield revenge on my 22 mag and it is a very sweet scope for the price. Before that it had a waever 4x and it was a great scope too

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Savage 22-250 Trophy Hunter package slightly modified. Right out of the box it shot a .157 inch 4 shot group. Then I put a Leupold 4.5 X 14 X 40 with CDS. Changed the stock to a Boyds feather light thumb hole with one of Fred's slings on it. Hand load my own at 3583 fps (average) with 60 grain Vmax or soft point. Use it for varmints and deer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang that's pretty !


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

dwtrees said:


> Savage 22-250 Trophy Hunter package slightly modified. Right out of the box it shot a .157 inch 4 shot group. Then I put a Leupold 4.5 X 14 X 40 with CDS. Changed the stock to a Boyds feather light thumb hole with one of Fred's slings on it. Hand load my own at 3583 fps (average) with 60 grain Vmax or soft point. Use it for varmints and deer.


:O wow that is beautiful!


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

dwtrees said:


> Savage 22-250 Trophy Hunter package slightly modified. Right out of the box it shot a .157 inch 4 shot group. Then I put a Leupold 4.5 X 14 X 40 with CDS. Changed the stock to a Boyds feather light thumb hole with one of Fred's slings on it. Hand load my own at 3583 fps (average) with 60 grain Vmax or soft point. Use it for varmints and deer.


Very very beautiful!!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Remington 700 SPS Varmint in a Boyd's varmint thumbhole stock. Old Simmons Presidential series 6.5-20x for optics. I gave.the stock a couple coats of automotive clearcoat to give it a bit more pop. All the sling swivel studs were removed and holes filled with epoxy. Buttstock was holowed out and filled with lead shot.









Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Varmintnv, So did you add the lead shot for balance or just extra weight?

Thanks guy for the comments on the savage (slightly modified).


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

The weight was added to help with muzzle bounce when shooting pd's from a bench. Don't think it's going to be enuff though. The gun only comes to 12lbs as shown in the pic.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish I had a 22-250 this morning. 4 coyotes were chasing my neighbors cows, but were just out of range of my 22mag.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Almost got my latest version of a .22-250 finished. Got the action bedded in the stock on Sunday and cleaned up last nite. Just need to Duracoat the barreled action and rings, slap the Leupold on it and then it's time to fire-form some cases and get on with breaking in the barrel!! Now if the weather will cooperate for a couple weeks!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi predator hunters.

Here is my custom .22-250 IMP that I built about 5 years ago.

It is built in a Mauser FN action produced in the early 50's by the FN factory in Belgium. These people are real craftsmen with what they do. There is a reason why the great John Browning picked them early on to produce many fine firearms for us. Many feel it is the finest bolt action ever produced.

The rifle has a chrome bull barrel, a Timney trigger, a Leupold 6.5 x 20 w/ AO. It still has the original safety on the left side.

The stock is Myrtlewood from a forest in south Oregon that I cut and carved myself into what I wanted. The flat forend keeps it perfectly level when shooting.

Yes, it shoots pretty good. When my hunting partners & I go out, I am normally the " long range guy ".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty gun Glen !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking setup glen!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome rig for sure.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful work Glen. Very impressive!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

That's gorgeous! !

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys.

It's so rewarding to be complimented by guys with the same values and interests that I have.

I haven't met a predator hunter yet who I didn't like from the start.

There are days when just staring at this rifle in the cabinet where it rests, makes me want to load up my gear into the truck and just go to the west desert to be alone, carrying it on my shoulder.

We must always value this freedom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

olsonfia said:


> Almost everything in the arsenal has a leupold on it. Cant beat a lifetime guarantee. Although im not sure if other companies do the same. Have a redfield revenge on my 22 mag and it is a very sweet scope for the price. Before that it had a waever 4x and it was a great scope too
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


Leupold has a lifetime guarantee......so does Vortex at half the price of a leupold.


----------

